# B&Q tile sponge



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi have purchased onr but am afraid of damaging the paint work by using the tile sponge from B&Q because it feels rough to the touch.
Any other onr users use the tile sponge from B&Q ifso how was it on the paintwork.
Thanks:newbie:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Soak it for a while before your first use


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

I use the grout sponges with ONR, and i love them - just wipe gently with no pressure.:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i feel the same about them. i used one for a while but couldn't get used to it. now use a zymol sponge and its much better imo.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I have used them with onr and found them ok, 1 question tho, on here people say dont wash your car with a sponge use a mitt instead, if the grout sponge can be used for onr can they be used with a normal wash technique?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Eric the Red said:


> I have used them with onr and found them ok, 1 question tho, on here people say dont wash your car with a sponge use a mitt instead, if the grout sponge can be used for onr can they be used with a normal wash technique?


Indeed they can


----------



## XFR (Dec 24, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean - just bought a couple today and am waiting for my ONR to be delivered

The whole thing is a bit scary - but there are enough seasoned campaigners on here recommending it - so I'll be giving it a careful go next weekend.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I use them straight from the packet....they are fine...no damage caused and last a good while.

Not with ONR mind...but have used them for the last year with proper shampoo.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I used mine straight out the pack on my winter test.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465

Its the standard sponges that are at issue for them simply rolling particles over the paint and scratching it.

The grout sponges are often used for regular car shampoo.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Never had any trouble using them straight from the packet.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The more you use them, the more they soften-up over time.

These sponges (and the Zymol one) aren't the same as 'normal' wash sponges, they are open-cell construction so the crap they lift sinks into the sponge and then rinses out properly, other sponges the crap just sits on the surface and get trapped in the pores so causes swirling everywhere, and then is harder to rinse out of the sponge, therefore building up the damage the more you wash.

No problem with them shampooing either IMO. I way prefer these now to wool mitts and washpads.

Just, as always when in contact with the paint, be it buffing, claying, washing, waxing - be gentle.


----------



## gtlewi (Mar 30, 2010)

Had my first go with ONR this weekend, used a BnQ grout sponge and it was fine. As said soak them if you think they're too rough and apply as little pressure as possible and you've got no worries:thumb: I am very very impressed with ONR


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Which section of the store are these in (daft question) as I'm useless navigating b&q


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

in the coatbridge one they're right at the end of an aisle.

failing that, they're in the tile area, where all the boxed tiles are.

was murder today, was looking for the car stuff for a browse, took me 15 mins to find the aisle!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jordan said:


> in the coatbridge one they're right at the end of an aisle.
> 
> failing that, they're in the tile area, where all the boxed tiles are.
> 
> was murder today, was looking for the car stuff for a browse, took me 15 mins to find the aisle!


Yep second that on both counts, i was even one isle away from the car products and ended up doing another full circuit before finding it, not impressed when found the car stuff but wasnt expecting much.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

If its the Farnborough B&Q they are the till end of the tile aisle....onthe bottom shelf next to the grout spreaders.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Is a cellulose sponge the same as the b&Q one?

the tesco ones seem a nice size?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Did a stock check on my 4 local stores and none of them have the 4 pack


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Knickers.

Still, under £2 for one is still OK considering how long they last.


----------



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

What is ONR?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Optimum No Rinse

Hose-free cleaner fluid, and also works as a quick detailer and a great clay lube.


----------

